# Crude Oil prices !!



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Watched this video the other night and there are some pretty amazing facts given in it. This guy is a little long winded but what he has to say is scary..
Just who controls the world ???

http://http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3340274697167011147&hl=en-CA


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Just who controls the world ???
> 
> http://http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3340274697167011147&hl=en-CA


I have not had a chance to watch this video, but my guess is the oil companies!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Just who controls the world ???


Even scarier. Who will control the world when we run out?

http://www.lifeaftertheoilcrash.net/


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Malformed URL:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3340274697167011147&hl=en-CA

More than just the oil companies, his claim is that it is a reciprocated action, that foreign nations will not "call the debt due" as long as the US buys their oil. Certainly if the statistics quoted are correct, the USA is out a whole lotta cash :/


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Oil companies control the world. Oil prices are high in my opinion due to the paradigm shift and the quest for alternative fuels. They sense that there time in the throne is coming to an end. They are trying to cash in their chips as fast as they can. What can we do about it besides stop consuming oil. Not a whole lot. We are completely dependent and they know it.

PS - haven't been able to watch that video yet.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't blame the oil companies they didn't start the mess, watch the video. There is no shortage of oil, they just want to paint that picture.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Don't blame the oil companies they didn't start the mess, watch the video. There is no shortage of oil, they just want to paint that picture.


That's the thing, they are coming up with every possible pretext to increase the price of oil nowadays: a typhoon in the Indian ocean, heavy snowfall in Russia...all weather that never affected the price of crude oil until recently.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The law of unintended consequences...the booming price of oil may bring about a reversal of globalization...it will be too expensive to manufacture in the far east and transport to the U.S. for retail sales...maybe we will get back some jobs!

My glass of water is always half-full!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

One thing I will say after watching this is you can see the timeline and how things are happening as he is saying. World currency is based on crude oil and has been for a long time. Crude is based on the american dollar, what would happen if there was crude based on the euro. Say goodbye to the american dollar. Thank you Mr. Kissinger.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> The law of unintended consequences...the booming price of oil may bring about a reversal of globalization...it will be too expensive to manufacture in the far east and transport to the U.S. for retail sales...maybe we will get back some jobs!
> 
> My glass of water is always half-full!!


That is not so far fetched a theory.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

David Suzuki did a short 2 part series on Cuba, after the fall of the Soviet Empire. Very interesting stuff - they went from a land of dependance to being self suficient and had (legal) exports to boot.

They did it (in a large part) by building farms in town any only using crops that were native to their area.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My job is rather boring, I don't make much money...but I am grateful to have a full-time job, and it is only 3.6 miles from my house...my daily round trip is less than 30 minutes...even with city traffic...a tank of gas lasts me over 3 weeks.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Use to be like that for me but then the company closed down. Now my commute is about 1 hour each way. The drive is highway so I can make the best of my cars fuel economy, I drive a neon for commuting. My costs have over doubled in the last couple years.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> The law of unintended consequences...the booming price of oil may bring about a reversal of globalization...it will be too expensive to manufacture in the far east and transport to the U.S. for retail sales...maybe we will get back some jobs!
> 
> My glass of water is always half-full!!


You know, it may be that I am just getting old but I really think that a rediscovered sense of community might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Even scarier. Who will control the world when we run out?
> 
> http://www.lifeaftertheoilcrash.net/


Thanks for that link, guitarman. What an eye-opener!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Might be a good idea to get a good wood stove and start stocking up on fire wood .


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

PaulS said:


> One thing I will say after watching this is you can see the timeline and how things are happening as he is saying. World currency is based on crude oil and has been for a long time. Crude is based on the american dollar, what would happen if there was crude based on the euro. Say goodbye to the american dollar. Thank you Mr. Kissinger.


You have to watch Robert Mewman's History of Oil...here's a google vid link
He talks about just that. And that's one reason for the whole axis of evil thing...three countries that dared to talk about tying their oil to the euro instead of the US dollar. Iraq did just that and--shock and awe--got invaded...but the empire has overstretched itself, so Iran has just done it too.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/51


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't had a car for 5 months and 7 days. I pay an extra $.65 a weekday for a bus home from the station. I still buy a Go Train and Metro Pass as before. My daughter still has her truck. I do a heavy goods shopping every two weeks - 4 km on the truck. I've paid $60 for cabs this year to take my 89 year old mother to doctors appointments. I've rented a car once - $61 total. Inconveniences have been minor. No gas, maintenance, license or insurance fees paid. I don't live in the city, but in a town east of Toronto in the GTA. I can walk to several stores and carry two reusable grocery bags home with no problem.

This was a choice, but happenstance. I work in social services. If the economy gets worse, we don't get raises. Services for my clients get harder to find, but they still need case management. I will retire in seven years. I am getting psychologically ready for a harder time. 

I can hear the people pushing alternative fuels and electric cars in the early 90s "I told you so!!!!"


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> You have to watch Robert Mewman's History of Oil...here's a google vid link
> He talks about just that. And that's one reason for the whole axis of evil thing...three countries that dared to talk about tying their oil to the euro instead of the US dollar. Iraq did just that and--shock and awe--got invaded...but the empire has overstretched itself, so Iran has just done it too.


North Korea produces oil? It's possible that it has some oil reserves, but it has yet to extract a single drop of it from the ground.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

What we have to do is stop being so hooked on oil,my friends i have the answer
http://www.zenncars.com/

Their electric cars are not legal in all provinces yet.Heres a petition to "LEGALIZE IT"
http://www.evcanada.org/

Yup yup we have a canadian company making electric cars.Sign that petition and it will be better for all of us.
Heres a youtube video of the vehicles 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8M88k6Ipp3c

Its go time people,lets get this legal before the oil companies destroy this car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> ...my daily round trip is less than 30 minutes...even with city traffic...a tank of gas lasts me over 3 weeks.


I'm lucky on that one too. 34 mins actually. Even
though I have a heavy chevy (caprice), a light foot
takes it far.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well folks, here's what it's all about: W has done his job... Let destroy the artic tundra....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7460767.stm


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Well folks, here's what it's all about: W has done his job... Let destroy the artic tundra....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7460767.stm


 Dependance on foreign oil or not, most foreign oil that makes it way to the US is produced by American companies. His argument is a load of nationalistic BS aimed at selling his idea to the public.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To bring this all closer to home on GUITARS Canada - how will this affect the prices of companies like Reverend, Eastwood and Rondo Music???


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> The energy costs to make the instruments, and the transportation costs to get them to North America will change.
> 
> The guitars won't get any cheaper.



However, if it comes to local acquisition because distance costs too much, supporting your local luthier can only aid in your communities economy...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think this says it all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

xuthal said:


> What we have to do is stop being so hooked on oil,my friends i have the answer
> http://www.zenncars.com/
> 
> Their electric cars are not legal in all provinces yet.Heres a petition to "LEGALIZE IT"
> ...


I would get that Zenn car in a hearthbeat, but at a top speed of 40km it's not realistic, even for a city car. with the way to get around the city and all using highway and main roads in the city where the limit is 60kmh, i'de get booed out of the street in a second....get them to 100km, and they wont be able to fill their quota. 

i'de be curious how much it would cost in electricity to charge it doh. Electricity is getting VERY expensive as well in Quebec, price have gone up 20% in last 4 years. if it cost 10$ of electricity every night to charge it, might not be more cost effective then a regular car


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I think its like 8 cents over 8 hours,which is all you need to fully charge it.Check out the youtube link.last time i checked with customer service they were making a highway model set to be released next year


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

xuthal said:


> What we have to do is stop being so hooked on oil,my friends i have the answer
> http://www.zenncars.com/
> 
> Their electric cars are not legal in all provinces yet.Heres a petition to "LEGALIZE IT"
> ...


Only part of the blame rests on big oil, IMO. We have the smarts and the means but absolutely ZERO political will to solve our own problems.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes. The prices are crude, aren't they.

_(ducks and runs)_


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes. The prices are crude, aren't they.
> 
> _(ducks and runs)_


Defiantly, it's a greasy situation....

(runs with ducks)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dealing with high oil prices - internal conflict:










Dealing with high oil prices - internal resolution:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

That was a good one


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

al3d said:


> I would get that Zenn car in a hearthbeat, but at a top speed of 40km it's not realistic, even for a city car. with the way to get around the city and all using highway and main roads in the city where the limit is 60kmh, i'de get booed out of the street in a second....get them to 100km, and they wont be able to fill their quota.


They can go faster than that...it's just that the Canadian Government restricted their speed to 40 km/h. That's what broke the camel's back and got the Canadian company sold to a company from India. It seems that government here in Canada still holds hands under the covers with the petroleum industry.

They should be helping in every way to get Canada and Canadian companies to be leaders in alternative fuels/greener energy and just SELL all of the petroleum to other countries. That way they'd make a mint and the whole country would be better positioned for the future.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> They can go faster than that...it's just that the Canadian Government restricted their speed to 40 km/h. That's what broke the camel's back and got the Canadian company sold to a company from India. It seems that government here in Canada still holds hands under the covers with the petroleum industry.
> 
> They should be helping in every way to get Canada and Canadian companies to be leaders in alternative fuels/greener energy and just SELL all of the petroleum to other countries. That way they'd make a mint and the whole country would be better positioned for the future.


You know, it doesn't have to be a conspiracy. It's more likely to just be stupidity!

We Canadians are so hung up on red tape that when something comes along that doesn't quite fit the existing rules our bureaucrats find it easier to just ban it!

The sad thing is that we keep letting them get away with it!

People seem to have forgotten that one of the major planks of the Mike Harris Ontario government was to attack government red tape. That never gets mentioned today. Sometimes I wonder if that idea is the real reason so many government workers and leftwing-big government-nanny state folks hate his very name.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> You know, it doesn't have to be a conspiracy. It's more likely to just be stupidity!
> 
> The sad thing is that we keep letting them get away with it!
> 
> ...


DERAIL !!!!!
Lets talk about what is the issue today and not what some long dead government did for the "benefit" of Ontarians.
I don't think you would want to open that can of fish. 



I don't think it is a conspiracy by definition either. It is right out in the open. All the current and past provincial and federal Governments are supporting oil companies and anything they want. What's the surprise ???? A politician by my definition is someone who is in the highest bidders pocket. If they aren't, they wouldn't be in office. 
Not the first time a small smart company with a good idea has gone down because of "goverment" regulations.

BTW.....Gas is "only" $1.22 in Cobourg while it is $1.39. in Toronto 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> *They can go faster than that...it's just that the Canadian Government restricted their speed to 40 km/h*. That's what broke the camel's back and got the Canadian company sold to a company from India. It seems that government here in Canada still holds hands under the covers with the petroleum industry.
> 
> They should be helping in every way to get Canada and Canadian companies to be leaders in alternative fuels/greener energy and just SELL all of the petroleum to other countries. That way they'd make a mint and the whole country would be better positioned for the future.


Yeah, the new cutting-edge electric engines are very fast and increasingly affordable. Based on the number of SUVs and sports cars on the road, I think many Canadians can afford these:

http://www.zapworld.com/electric-vehicles/electric-cars/zap-alias

http://www.think.no/think/content/view/full/290

The Canadian media is in on smearing electric cars, too. I saw one reporter on Quebec TV comparing electric cars to "golf carts". He even went as far as too claim that faster cars aren't affordable, "novelty items for collectors", and proceeded to trash the movie 'Who Killed the Electric Car' as propaganda.


PS. Speaking of energy efficient products, have a look at underfloor carbon heating film. Install solar panels on the roof of your house and you're set.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> You know, it doesn't have to be a conspiracy. It's more likely to just be stupidity!
> 
> We Canadians are so hung up on red tape that when something comes along that doesn't quite fit the existing rules our bureaucrats find it easier to just ban it!
> 
> ...


So, Harper isn't an oil man?


----------

